# Strange HD radio problem



## NCe61 (Jun 23, 2009)

The HD radio in my 2008 E61 no longer receives the HD signal from the one local station I listened to regularly (commercial free oldies, what can I say). The HD radio in our 2009 E90 still receives this station's HD signal. The E61's radio receives other HD signals, just not this one particular station. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## NSAreject (Feb 17, 2007)

*Possible relieve for HD Radio problems*

"HD Radio not high definition: Investigation by Keefe Bartels"

"Automakers are aware of the complaints associated with HD Radio. For example, in 2007, BMW released a Service Information Bulletin describing the problems associated with HD Radio, but noted that there was no retrofit kit or procedure available. The attorneys at Keefe Bartels are continuing their investigation into HD Radio and whether consumers are being forced to purchase technology that does not work as claimed. If you have experienced problems with your factory-installed HD radio receiver, we are interested in speaking to you."

http://www.keefebartels.com/CM/HotTopicsandAlerts/HotTopicsandAlerts168.asp

This law firm is looking for input from anyone who has experienced HD Radio problems.


----------

